# Nas pier



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Just a heads up the NAS pier is open this weekend (13 and 14) from 630am to 7pm). Need a military ID. active duty personnel are allowed to bring one civilian friend. Donations expected at the pier entrance.


----------



## JLChandler (Mar 18, 2013)

Might have to check that out.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i bet there are a bunch of sheephead out there


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

J0nesi said:


> i bet there are a bunch of sheephead out there


. Could not catch sheeps fot all the juvie snapper,way it was coupla weeks ago


----------

